# NEW RUGER LC9 and LC380 TRIGGER KIT



## robkarrob (Apr 12, 2014)

There is a new LC9 and LC380 trigger kit available. The maker is Saints Arms, and the kit is sold through eBay. The kit is two pieces, a new hammer and a new trigger bar. It is a well made kit and the parts are accurately CNC machined and heat treated. I made an install video and a short results video, on the kit. The kit sells on eBay for only $35, which is a bargain. The results is it shortens the pull a little over 1/4 inch and moves the trigger break point forward the similar amount. You can search eBay for "LC9 Trigger Kit" or follow this link to the eBay ad:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ruger-LC-9mm-an ... 3cdf0367cd

My results video link is: 




Bob


----------

